# MTB-Rennen der RSG-Nordheide in Buchholz (31.05.09)



## Skorpion (25. April 2009)

Hey Jungs,
nun ist es wieder soweit. Die *RSG-Nordheide * organisiert auch in diesem Jahr wieder ein *MTB-Rennen in Buchholz*.
Nach langer Sponsorensuche (wird immer schwieriger) laufen die Vorbereitungen auf Hochtouren.
Wir hoffen, ihr seid gut trainiert und motiviert.
 Für weitere Infos http://www.rsg-nordhei.de

_Wir erwarten euch alle - egal ob grüne, blaue oder braune Augen._


----------

